# Pasta



## Addie (Jun 2, 2012)

I was watching Capreal and John's Kitchen. They were doing a show on quick  family meals. Pasta was the main subject. They suggested that when you are cooking pasta, cook the whole box. Any leftover, toss with olive oil and then just heat it up in hot water when you want to have pasta again. Sounded like a good idea. So I made up a box of it a couple of days ago and followed their suggestion. Today I put it to the test. Works for me. Since pasta seem to be the one thing I can eat without any problem, I am back on the road to recovery from this stupid eating problem I have.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 2, 2012)

Addie said:


> I was watching Capreal and John's Kitchen. They were doing a show on quick  family meals. Pasta was the main subject. They suggested that when you are cooking pasta, cook the whole box. Any leftover, toss with olive oil and then just heat it up in hot water when you want to have pasta again. Sounded like a good idea. So I made up a box of it a couple of days ago and followed their suggestion. Today I put it to the test. Works for me. Since pasta seem to be the one thing I can eat without any problem, I am back on the road to recovery from this stupid eating problem I have.



If you have to heat up a pot of water to reheat the cooked pasta, how much extra does it take to just cook it as needed?


----------



## Addie (Jun 2, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> If you have to heat up a pot of water to reheat the cooked pasta, how much extra does it take to just cook it as needed?


 
My problem is that in the time it takes to boil the water and then wait for the pasta to cook, by then I have lost my appetite and I don't want to eat. This method, the water just has to be hot. I don't have as long wait since I am only heating up the water, not waiting for it to boil. And I am not waiting for the pasta to cook. I am just trying ways to make myself want to eat. And this seems to work for me. 

This eating problem is driving me crazy. There doesn't seem to be any reason for it. I am trying anything that will help me eat at least once a day instead of not eating for four or five days at a time. Right now pasta seems to be working. I will just keep plugging away with anything that works. Because I got so sick Thursday from people insisting I try to eat some of the lunch when I knew I couldn't, I skipped eating at all yesterday. Not good for a diabetic.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 2, 2012)

Buonsera Addie,

Pasta is great whether it is hot or cold ... I reheat my pasta if there is leftovers ... Many times, I take it for a laboral lunch ... Well, I am a true Pasta-holic ... 

Hope that you are feeling better, and off to a speedy recovery,
Kind regards,
Ciao. Have a nice wkend.
Margi.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 2, 2012)

I also reheat leftover pasta but I am not going to make extra on purpose.  

If I have to get a pot, fill it will water and heat it I am going to make fresh pasta.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 2, 2012)

Savannah Smoker,

I only make extra pasta, if planning on eating it at the magazine office for a laboral lunch ... otherwise, I make just enough for the two of us ... After all these years, I pretty much know what we are going to be able to enjoy. 

I also make my own Pastas when time permitting, however, sometimes I make a dish with Barilla.   

Have a lovely wkend.
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 2, 2012)

Since it's already cooked, I don't think you need to fill a pot with water in order to reheat pasta; it doesn't need the space in the pot to prevent sticking. I would think just enough to cover the pasta would work fine.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 2, 2012)

Addie said:


> My problem is that in the time it takes to boil the water and then wait for the pasta to cook, by then I have lost my appetite and I don't want to eat. This method, the water just has to be hot. I don't have as long wait since I am only heating up the water, not waiting for it to boil. And I am not waiting for the pasta to cook. I am just trying ways to make myself want to eat. And this seems to work for me.
> 
> This eating problem is driving me crazy. There doesn't seem to be any reason for it. I am trying anything that will help me eat at least once a day instead of not eating for four or five days at a time. Right now pasta seems to be working. I will just keep plugging away with anything that works. Because I got so sick Thursday from people insisting I try to eat some of the lunch when I knew I couldn't, I skipped eating at all yesterday. Not good for a diabetic.


Addie,
I heat butter in a slkillet brown it if you like, then add my pasta and let it warm that way. It's yummy and fairly quick.  I use a 5 mg. carb pasta it's called Dream Fields and I don't get high Blood Glucose from it. All that is absorbed is the 5 mg.  I just love this pasta the only thing that annoys me is One store in this stupid city carry's it. But
  I stock up on it and always have it on hand now.  
kades


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 2, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Addie,
> I heat butter in a slkillet brown it if you like, then add my pasta and let it warm that way. It's yummy and fairly quick.
> kades



OK, now this makes more sense so thanks.


----------



## Addie (Jun 2, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Addie,
> I heat butter in a slkillet brown it if you like, then add my pasta and let it warm that way. It's yummy and fairly quick. I use a 5 mg. carb pasta it's called Dream Fields and I don't get high Blood Glucose from it. All that is absorbed is the 5 mg. I just love this pasta the only thing that annoys me is One store in this stupid city carry's it. But
> I stock up on it and always have it on hand now.
> kades


 
I like that idea. I am definitely going to give that a try. I have heard of Dreamfield. A lot of good reviews. My store doesn't always carry it. It is a hit and miss thing with them. On a lot of items. Thanks.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 2, 2012)

I just asked my Sweetie to add Dreamfields Pasta to her shopping list.  

The web site states it is available in South Side Savannah at Kroger, Walmart, Publix and Food Lion.

Thanks much.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 2, 2012)

SO and I have been using Dreamfields for years.  It tastes like regular pasta.  It doesn't come in the usual one pound boxes, more like 13.25 ounces.  SO and I get two meals out of a box.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 2, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> SO and I have been using Dreamfields for years.  It tastes like regular pasta.  It doesn't come in the usual one pound boxes, more like 13.25 ounces.  SO and I get two meals out of a box.



13 ounces is the new "pound" size. It costs the same as the old pound size. I'm glad at least they're not raising the price.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 2, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> 13 ounces is the new "pound" size. It costs the same as the old pound size. I'm glad at least they're not raising the price.



When Dreamfields is on sale at our supermarket, it's 2/$3.00.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 2, 2012)

I may have been making some kind of satiric reference to the common practice of manufacturers cutting package weight (and often not the size of the package) in an attempt to delude customers into not realizing the price was increased. Breakfast cereals are well known to do this.

My store brand is a buck a pound all the time. (16 oz. size) I'll admit to not being any kind of gourmet when it comes to pasta.

What is a reasonable per person pasta serving? In terms of dietary needs?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 2, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I may have been making some kind of satiric reference to the common practice of manufacturers cutting package weight (and often not the size of the package) in an attempt to delude customers into not realizing the price was increased. Breakfast cereals are well known to do this.
> 
> My store brand is a buck a pound all the time. (16 oz. size) I'll admit to not being any kind of gourmet when it comes to pasta.
> 
> What is a reasonable per person pasta serving? In terms of dietary needs?




Most people don't know how much pasta they eat.  I have a healthy appetite and 3 ounces (315 calories) of dry pasta is enough for me.


----------



## Addie (Jun 2, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> 13 ounces is the new "pound" size. It costs the same as the old pound size. I'm glad at least they're not raising the price.


 
People notice right away if the price goes up. But not when a change in made in the weight until later. Sneaky, but effective.


----------



## Austral (Jun 3, 2012)

Addie said:


> My problem is that in the time it takes to boil the water and then wait for the pasta to cook, by then I have lost my appetite and I don't want to eat. This method, the water just has to be hot. I don't have as long wait since I am only heating up the water, not waiting for it to boil. And I am not waiting for the pasta to cook. I am just trying ways to make myself want to eat. And this seems to work for me.
> 
> This eating problem is driving me crazy. There doesn't seem to be any reason for it. I am trying anything that will help me eat at least once a day instead of not eating for four or five days at a time. Right now pasta seems to be working. I will just keep plugging away with anything that works. Because I got so sick Thursday from people insisting I try to eat some of the lunch when I knew I couldn't, I skipped eating at all yesterday. Not good for a diabetic.



I've worked in restaurants where all the pasta is pre-cooked and then put in hot water briefly before tossing through the sauce. Obviously, Italians are really not fans of this method, but it definitely makes for a quick and easy meal.
Also, there are some really awesome pasta sauces that you can whip up in 10-15 minutes, that will help you combat the loss of appetite. I can share some if you would like.
Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Bella99 (Jun 6, 2012)

I cook extra and just put the pasta with a bit of water in a pot, in the fridge.  I just heat it up in the mircro


----------



## Claire (Jun 15, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Savannah Smoker,
> 
> I only make extra pasta, if planning on eating it at the magazine office for a laboral lunch ... otherwise, I make just enough for the two of us ... After all these years, I pretty much know what we are going to be able to enjoy.
> 
> ...



Interesting that you named Barilla.  My husband used to make all our long pasta, the rolled kind, not extruded, from scratch.  Then some family and friends ruined it for him.  Now he only makes it for me on special occasions.  

But, since this is a line on re-heating pasta, I have to say I use Barilla for long pasta simply because I feel it does re-heat better than other brands.  I have a hard time getting just the right amount of pasta cooked since husband had to go on a carb-controlled diet to avoid full diabetes.  I thought 1/3 package of Barilla (we're talking, I don't know how it is packaged there, but linguini, thick spaghetti, med spaghetti, thin spaghetti, spaghetti riggate (probably misspelled), and my all time favorite, angel hair) should be just right for two, until one day he took his allowed one cup and I had to cook more for me.  So I now do 1/2 a package.

This always leaves leftovers.  I cook all pasta al dente, but somehow when re-heating they turn to mush.  Barilla doesn't seem to.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 15, 2012)

Austral said:


> I've worked in restaurants where all the pasta is pre-cooked and then put in hot water briefly before tossing through the sauce. Obviously, Italians are really not fans of this method, but it definitely makes for a quick and easy meal.
> Also, there are some really awesome pasta sauces that you can whip up in 10-15 minutes, that will help you combat the loss of appetite. I can share some if you would like.
> Hope you are feeling better.



yes, please share your pasta recipes.

i'm not a big fan of barilla pasta. it tastes like it's trying too hard to stay al dente. kinda chewy or a bit grainy when cooked to package directions, or if ypu let it go longer, it suddenly becomes overcooked at some point. there's no middle ground, or perfectly cooked.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 15, 2012)

Buon Giorno,

Re:  BARILLA BRAND 

Unfortunately, up until two years ago, I had to make all my own pasta because Spain had not imported Barilla ... 

However, now they are also importing other Italian brands, so it is less time consuming to use dry pasta verses the Pasta Machine & Hand Kneaded, which I reserve for Saturdays and special occasions ... 

I have tried two others, Del Cecci is one of them ... They have some unique shapes and treatments or flavours, for example: Funghi Mushroom Flavoured or Squid Flavored ... 

Have Nice Wkend.
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Cindercat (Jun 15, 2012)

You guys will probably think I'm crazy but. ... 
I have a sandwich maker (the kind that toasts the sandwich & cuts it in half). Whenever I have leftover spaghetti, or any pasta that's already sauced, I put it in the sandwich maker and it comes out with crispy edges like baked Mac n cheese gets. I especially like cream sauce pastas this way. It cooks a lot of fat out of the sauce & leaves the machine greasy but it wipes out & seasons the cooking surface. Start to finish "cooking" time is less than five minutes.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 15, 2012)

The best way to measure an exact amount of pasta is to weigh it on a digital scale.


----------



## Claire (Jun 19, 2012)

Cindercat said:


> You guys will probably think I'm crazy but. ...
> I have a sandwich maker (the kind that toasts the sandwich & cuts it in half). Whenever I have leftover spaghetti, or any pasta that's already sauced, I put it in the sandwich maker and it comes out with crispy edges like baked Mac n cheese gets. I especially like cream sauce pastas this way. It cooks a lot of fat out of the sauce & leaves the machine greasy but it wipes out & seasons the cooking surface. Start to finish "cooking" time is less than five minutes.



Hmmm ... I might try this!


----------



## Claire (Jun 19, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> The best way to measure an exact amount of pasta is to weigh it on a digital scale.



When husband started having medical problems, I had to start counting this and that and the other thing.  Then I just stopped.  Told him you will not ruin  cooking for me by turning it into a math problem.  I hated math when I was a kid, and still do now.  Not gonna start weighing and measuring and turning the entire kitchen into a lab rather that a fun place to be.  So I wind up with too much pasta.  That's why I buy barilla, it re-heats better than others, that is to say, doesn't turn into mush.  The restaurant practice of re-boiling pasta .... well, I never order pasta in a restaurant.  It is one of the least expensive meals to make at home,, and is my "go to" several days a week.  So I save dining out for meals that are too much of a p/a to make at home.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 21, 2012)

Weighing 2 oz. per serving is too much math? Uh... Okay...


----------



## Addie (Jun 21, 2012)

Claire said:


> When husband started having medical problems, I had to start counting this and that and the other thing. Then I just stopped. Told him you will not ruin cooking for me by turning it into a math problem. I hated math when I was a kid, and still do now. Not gonna start weighing and measuring and turning the entire kitchen into a lab rather that a fun place to be. So I wind up with too much pasta. That's why I buy barilla, it re-heats better than others, that is to say, doesn't turn into mush. The restaurant practice of re-boiling pasta .... well, I never order pasta in a restaurant. It is one of the least expensive meals to make at home,, and is my "go to" several days a week. So I save dining out for meals that are too much of a p/a to make at home.


 
I understand completely Claire. I hated math as a child and I still do. Give me a mental math problem, and my mind blanks. I refused to help my kids with their math homework. As a diabetic, you are supposed to measure and weigh. How many carbs? How much protein? I don't know and I don't care. I just know how much to eat of certain foods. It is an inner skill you develop over time. I refuse to have a bunsen burner and flasks in my kitchen. I am not a scientist and have no desire to develop a new occupation. Weighing out two ounces of  pasta too much trouble? You bet it is. Who do you know that keeps an accurate scale on their counter? Not me. If I were to measure everything I want for a meal, I would have no time to cook or eat. Or do anything else. right now I don't even know what cabiinet my scale is in. If you find it, let me know. You can have it. I only use it to weigh packages for shipping and mailing.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 21, 2012)

Sorry to say, and I don't mean to offend you, but that's ridiculous. Particularly for somebody with diabetes. It's like saying it's too much bother to test your blood sugar level. Ignore these things at the peril of your health and your survival.


----------



## Addie (Jun 21, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Sorry to say, and I don't mean to offend you, but that's ridiculous. Particularly for somebody with diabetes. It's like saying it's too much bother to test your blood sugar level. Ignore these things at the peril of your health and your survival.


 
Well I must be doing something right. I am no longer on medication for my diabetes. I now control it by diet alone. And my A1c has gone down. Which is a good thing. It 6.0. Which is perfect. The number every diabetic strives for. But I do test my blood twice a day.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 21, 2012)

I'll agree that if you have diabetes and you've gotten it under control by diet alone then you are doing something right.

Maybe you just have an instinct or knack for doing it right without measuring.


----------



## Addie (Jun 21, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I'll agree that if you have diabetes and you've gotten it under control by diet alone then you are doing something right.
> 
> Maybe you just have an instinct or knack for doing it right without measuring.


 
It was all trial and error. Learning the hard way with determination.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm glad you have not taken offense to my comments. I'm a scientist at heart. I embrace science and mathematics, and because of my calling I find it easy to apply scientific methods, including weighing and taking detailed notes, to my cooking endeavors.

Many who are intuitive rather than scientific succeed well in cooking. Fortunately for me I have both science and intuitiveness working for me, although I prefer to allow my scientific side to rule in taking notes and making records. My intuitive self tells me which ingredients to use and how to balance them.


----------



## Addie (Jun 21, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I'm glad you have not taken offense to my comments. I'm a scientist at heart. I embrace science and mathematics, and because of my calling I find it easy to apply scientific methods, including weighing and taking detailed notes, to my cooking endeavors.
> 
> Many who are intuitive rather than scientific succeed well in cooking. Fortunately for me I have both science and intuitiveness working for me, although I prefer to allow my scientific side to rule in taking notes and making records. My intuitive self tells me which ingredients to use and how to balance them.


 
I have yet to see or read any post by any member of DC that is mean or hurtful. Sometimes when I am talking to a person, I tend to raise my voice. I hear myself and immediately apologize. I think it comes from yelling at my kids for years. And I still yell at them when they do something stupid. Which is often. When will they learn? 

I learned that if I pig out with more than one baked potato it would raise my sugar. So I always eat my protein food first. Then I am no longer able to eat two potatoes. I make all the desserts for the family. But I never eat any of it. I was willing to give up any item of food that had sugar in it as long as I could continue to have sugar in my coffee. It has worked out for me. Also in exchange for that, I limit my carbs to a small helping. I will eat my protein, then the veggie and last any carb that may be on my plate. Most of the time I leave the carb untouched. I also learned not to eat a carb unless I have protein first. Trial and error. I hate the feeliing I get when my sugar goes above 150. I try to keep it to 135 tops. I succeed about 95% of the time.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 21, 2012)

You have learned the lesson that carbohydrates particularly starches metabolize to sugar. IMO baked potatoes are almost as evil as sugar. Starches (and sugar) metabolize quickly and raise our blood sugar level to alarming levels. Proteins are much more difficult to digest, so they have a much longer effect but less peak effect. I think of eating protein as eating building blocks, while eating starches and sugars as eating fuel. This is a very important distinction: building blocks vs. fuel.

And fats, but I'll save that issue for another day. Fats too are difficult to digest and thus they contribute less to peaking blood sugar levels. It is starches and sugars that diabetics need to concern themselves with, although I am no authority nor do I have that disease.

I think far too many people obsess over fat content while ignoring the main offender: starches.


----------

